# Cropped Tail



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Is your cockapoo's tail cropped? Benny's is. What are the benefits of doing this? I see a lot of cockapoos with their tails cropped and was wondering what the purpose is behind this.


----------



## Lynn-n-pops (May 26, 2009)

Poppy's tail is not cropped " they call it docked over here " nor are my American Cockers. It is ilegal in UK to dock now unless they are working dogs, or a vet thinks they should have it removed for medical reasons.

I prefer dogs with tails its all part of their character i think.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Hm that's interesting. We've been told by a few people over here that cropping/docking is healthier for the dog in the long run. Now, I don't know what information they have to back up that statement. But that's what we've been told.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

my 2 eldest were docked befor the docking law came in. i do like the docked tail. they are docked like the poodle rather than the cocker.


----------



## merry (Feb 4, 2010)

I was just telling my husband that I think our puppy's tail got docked and he doesn't understand why and thought it was really inhumane unless there is a real reason. I just told him some dogs get their tails docked. Then I started asking...why?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

alot of breeds were docked because of their work, if you take spanials a poodle for instance both were and some still are used for hunting. the spanial got through braken and undergroth and the fethering on the tail would get caught on the shrubbery, this could cause dammege. the poodle is a french watter dog and would have been docked for similar reasons. 

some breeds were docked becaus when they were kept in kennels(wprking dogs would have been) they would wagg their taile so much they would constently brust the end, whick ment they would be out of action and would have to stay home(if its their best dog it maight make the job less well done or less productive). i work in a boding kennel and you still get dogs both breeds who would have been docked and breeds who wouldnt, bursting their tails. it looks like a masicar cas takken place but the dog keeps wagging spraying the blood till it clots its self. 

your rootties as far as im awair were docked to make them look more fears because you gould have a big soppy guard dog who barks but the intruder dosnt know that. 


it has not become more about the fashon of the dog. it has been banned in the uk but is still alowed if the dog has been bred to work and not be a pet or shown.


----------



## merry (Feb 4, 2010)

Very informative, thank you!


----------

